# Italian proficiency, NYC consulate



## palomalou (Jun 5, 2020)

When it comes to the elective residency visa, does one's state of Italian proficiency enter into it at all? Or is it purely dollars and cents, with the random preferences of one's consulate and that specific employee perhaps (in our case, NYC) thrown it? (FWIW, I've been spending 5+ hours/day on it and moving wouldn't be possible until 2022. However, that blasted passato remoto )
And while we are at it, does anyone have first-hand experience, positive or negative, with the NYC consulate?
Thanks! Enjoying reading people's advice and experiences.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Let me remind everyone that the language of these forums is English. While you are welcome to post quotes or phrases in the language of the forum, the bulk of your posts should be in English so that they can be enjoyed by everyone.


----------



## palomalou (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm sorry!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

palomalou said:


> I'm sorry!


You're hardly the first, nor the only person to be reminded about our language rule. No real harm done - just need to remind folks every now and then.


----------

